# My Miniature Schnauzer Misty :)



## Craig83 (Jan 7, 2009)

Hope you think she's as sweet as i do 

Craig.


----------



## Fleur (Jul 19, 2008)

Misty really is a bucket of sweetness.

I love the 2nd picture,


----------



## Katie&Cody (Dec 4, 2008)

I like the second and forth.
What a lovely dog, we have a cocker spaniel called Misty - good name choice but of course i am biast.


----------



## crazydoglover (Dec 14, 2008)

what a cutie 

she is very adorable


----------



## Craig83 (Jan 7, 2009)

Thanks for the kind words folks, really apreciate it 

Think i've worn the little sweeti out, she's been asleep on my lap all afternoon lol!

Cheers, Craig.


----------



## pugsley Adams (Dec 30, 2008)

So cute, nice pictures to!


----------



## Craig83 (Jan 7, 2009)

She's being spoilled rotten (but gets plenty of boundries)! She gets tons of excersize, daily grooming hour AND lots of affection. Wish i was a dog!

Cheers, Craig.


----------



## missyme (May 28, 2008)

aww she is a sweetie


----------



## Fleur (Jul 19, 2008)

Craig83 said:


> She's being spoilled rotten (but gets plenty of boundries)! She gets tons of excersize, daily grooming hour AND lots of affection. Wish i was a dog!
> 
> Cheers, Craig.


That sounds good, with that sort of life I think I wish I was a dog to.
She can't spoiled it she's got boundries - just loved


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

shes lovely and lucky to have such a caring owner,......


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

shes very cute!


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

great pictures she is lovely, what a sweetie


----------



## Sarahnorris (Dec 1, 2008)

she is sooo cute!


----------

